# Starion



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

This is what I am working on (Sorry I suck on computers) Based off the Lamborghini Aventador, Carbon fibre body, chassis and rims to make the car as light as possible, head lights changed, air ducts removed, front of the car changed, rear changed and will be along the lines of Audi R8, the car will be smoothed out so the Aventador (Reventon) lines are removed .... Still working on the design, a small 1 : 5 Scale model will be produced for wind testing.

The 3D CAD on the R&D computer looks fantastic.








This is the Audi R8







Interior will be along the lines of this 







with Ricardo Seats and Steering Wheel and without a transmission as the Electric Motors are in the wheels ... There will be just 3 push buttons ... P R D and that is it.



I hope to have this built by 2014 at the latest.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Pete,

The R&D company helping me build the "ORIE" and the "STARION", helps small companies design and builds prototype vehicles for motor shows and low production. 

Emailed DreamsWorks that own the "Lexus 2054" License and was told if I changed to cars characteristics by 30% I would not break their license over the "Lexus 2054", the shape cannot be licensed only characteristics of it can eg the tail lights, interior etc..

At the moment paying lawyer fees for everything to be patented as the "ORIE" shape is not changed but all the internals of the car is being designed and a lot of the stuff for the electrics need to be custom made and I think the same will happen with the "Starion" so protecting my self.








As you can see Mike Vetter car the Dimensia is the same shape but its characteristics have been changed and this thing is using a Toyota MR Chassis and Motor, running ICE















This fort is call Unbound Pro ...


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

I would not want to get sideswiped as a pedestrian with that.

Were you planning to have them produce multiple or something?


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I do not like what Mike has done with the lower wing on the Dimensia, you will remove a persons legs with that.

The "ORIE" will still look like the "LEXUS 2054" just tail lights changed as at the moment the brake light cannot be used on the car under Japanese Law unless I can somehow get it passed. The interior has been fully redesigned.

I plan on producing 55 "ORIE" all hand built then once the 55 are done I will start on the "STARION" the plan is to produce 100 a year for 5 years.

50 Cars for Japan, 1 for Australia and 1 for the UK and 3 company cars is the plan for the "ORIE"

Well that is the goal .... 

At the moment I have a full scale foam plug of the "ORIE" that I made myself before going to the R&D, the R&D scanned it to make sure it was symmetrical and one side is out, so have to start again this time a 3D CAD and then 5 axis cnc mill will cut a new plug.


At the moment I just need to get a "ORIE" Prototype built for the Tokyo Motor Show this year and to use for testing the set-up before a Production Vehicle is produced for sale in 2013 or the latest 2014. 

A prototype "STARION" will be build at the same time, but will not be shown until the 2013 Tokyo Motor Show, as that will be our flagship vehicle and I want that tested and ready for sale when it is at the TMS.





Mike is making a few cars .. the ETV was on this site before but was owned by someone else, before Mike brought it and started making and selling them






The ETV was meant to be ELECTRIC when it was on this board, but Mike turned it in to a I.C.E powered vehicle.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

If that top model is the current plan I'd like to sound a warning on rear view visibility. Look at the RS8 for a better idea.

Make the rear window as large as you can and the C-pillars as thin as possible so you can see behind you.

(Note, I don't like the black slats right in front of the RS8's C-pillar. Visibility is a safety issue.)


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

zsnemeth said:


> Good job, looking forward to see them.
> 
> Isn't the Starion name patented by Mitsubishi? Otherwise, one of the best model names.


The name can be used as there are a lot of cars using the same name ... Example is the NOVA, there was at one time 5 companies using the name on their cars.







somanywelps said:


> If that top model is the current plan I'd like to sound a warning on rear view visibility. Look at the RS8 for a better idea.
> 
> Make the rear window as large as you can and the C-pillars as thin as possible so you can see behind you.
> 
> (Note, I don't like the black slats right in front of the RS8's C-pillar. Visibility is a safety issue.)


The Rear of the Starion will have a larger window on the rear, as under the window will be a solar set up like what the Nissan LEAF and Toyota PRIUS has. In the Lambo, you can see the engine but in the Starion as no engine I will have a solar set up so if the car is use for a short trip and parked up the batteries will be charged with out plugging in to the mains.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Tatsushige said:


> The Rear of the Starion will have a larger window on the rear, as under the window will be a solar set up like what the Nissan LEAF and Toyota PRIUS has.


I'm not sure the amount of power that a small panel can generate would justify the cost or aesthetic damage...


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Because there is no engine in the rear if there is nothing put there you will be looking at all the electronics, wires, batteries etc, if I just place a shelf with leather or carpet it will look very cheap. So was thinking about a solar setup even if it is use to charge a 12volt system for lights and the likes. You will not see the panels unless you are standing over the vehicle.



This is the Lambo









When opened


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Solar, done right, would just add more awesome to the looks.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Solar, done right, would just add more awesome to the looks.



They have some classy solar panels now days or I might have something custom made which I think is the path I am more likely to take.


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

looks absolutely fabulous..... having the motor,s on the wheels?? is that more efficient/better for speed... than doing it ithrough a transmission???

steve dorries
[email protected]


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

steve dorries said:


> looks absolutely fabulous..... having the motor,s on the wheels?? is that more efficient/better for speed... than doing it ithrough a transmission???
> 
> steve dorries
> [email protected]



Because the motor are in the wheels they work more efficiently and you do not need to worry about losing power via a tranny ... Also you have AWD and each wheel has its own footprint so when you go in to a corner you will not lose traction and each motor will work on its own foot print.

You can get a lot of speed out of having the motors in the wheel.

Look up the Japanese made Elica ... top speed was just over 370km/h and a range of 300 kilometers ...




PS ya from WA ... I was born in Cannington ... Moved to Japan in 2003


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

no way!!! i grew up in manning. near south perth/como. those cars look awesome.. if you ever do a veyron version my wife would flip. any way... motors straight on wheels??? just do rear wheel drive!! so !! what ize motors would i need for a VT commodore?? there are heaps of them here and dirt cheap.. plus the aero package from their touring car days is still made... maybe there is a book or a website you can point me at so i dont take up too muchof your time...

cheers


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

I do not know what parts or motors are in Australia .. so I would need to look in to it ... but depending on what you want ... A lot of guys on here are using WarP motors and the Holden being a heavy car I would say a WarP 11 or 13 .. but I do not know much about the WarP motors, other would have a better idea.


Yes Born at KEMH, lived in Cannington, went to Cannington SHS, Worked as a Sparky in Queens Park for 4 years before joining the ADF and going to the School of cool in Wagga Wagga, then back to Perth, before getting ticked of with the morons in power and heading overseas to work .. and that is about it.


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

Tatsushige said:


> I do not know what parts or motors are in Australia .. so I would need to look in to it ... but depending on what you want ... A lot of guys on here are using WarP motors and the Holden being a heavy car I would say a WarP 11 or 13 .. but I do not know much about the WarP motors, other would have a better idea.
> 
> 
> Yes Born at KEMH, lived in Cannington, went to Cannington SHS, Worked as a Sparky in Queens Park for 4 years before joining the ADF and going to the School of cool in Wagga Wagga, then back to Perth, before getting ticked of with the morons in power and heading overseas to work .. and that is about it.


cool!! warP motor,s.. will google these. not being in a super car style vehicle will not need that high a speed. plus my idea of recharging wont handle that sort of speed either.
was born at kemh as well. spent all child hood in manning.boilermaker/welder by trade. hitchiked around orstraya, married twice,have raced motorbikes,sailed in 2004 sydney to hobart, currently restoring a HQ sedan and will make it look like a SS version.and really want to try ou my idea for making a ev taht can get to margret river and back without having to stop


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hey Tatsushige!! just googled those WarP motors.. OMG.. nice looking bits of kit. instead of having two seperate motors driving the rear wheels?? would it be poosible to have one big warp driving bothwheels?? this would save me a bit of money and then i can put it towards batteries


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hello again..sorry to be a pain...just had a gander at the WarP 9 motor,s two of these might work and are reasonably priced as well. here,s a thought.. can you think of a car with a better drag resistance than the comode??? will consider any and all ideas.. two door would be nice but as you would remember, 4 door cars are much cheaper downunder these days


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

OK you can have direct drive in to the diff(Needs to be geared right) and then will not need a transmission or you can go via a manual transmission, 1st gears is useless and most do not use it .. some people do not even use 2nd. now this is the fun part, if you have the time and money you can make the car AWD. You have 1 motor running the rear wheels and 1 running the front wheels ... 

If not the Holden ... I would try a Mazda MX5 as they have a pretty low drag rate or even Fords Lemon the Capri ...

MX 5









Lemon










IMHO I would go the Mazda, it is Japanese Made and you know it will last and have no problems .. Fords just suck and the Capri was a real Lemon in Australia.



You can pick up MX5 MK1 in Japan for about $AU100 now days .... I do not know what the price would be in Australia as I left the place 10 years ago and have not been back.




Me ... Married Twice, only just divorce the 2nd wife last year after 8 years of marriage ... After leaving the ADF in 1992, became a bodyguard in Taiwan then South Africa, Australia, then Chad and the Ivory Coast as a Merc, back to Aust, bodyguard in Malaysia, Indonesia, back to Aust then Japan as a bodyguard back to Australia, then crap work for the WA Government in the Police Force on the Multi-Novas for about a year before telling them to shove it because the pay was crap, Security Manager for a few clubs in NB and plain clothes armed cash escorts for a company in Thornlie .. once again ticked off and decided enough was enough and moved to Japan. Did 6 months in the pit(Iraq) as a PMC and decided the money was not equal to the BS and the threat of being blown to bits with a IED by some paedophile worshipping twat, so back to Japan, Security Manager and bodyguard for 2 Gentlemen's Clubs until I retired from the protection game in 2007. Open a Aussie Pie shop until 2011 when the wife and I divorced, she held all the licenses, so that was finished ... Now have a new company as I hold my license to produce cars .. at the moment only 3 employees ... but like Tesla give it time and we will get bigger ...



As for a EV from Perth to MR ... I would be trying to get ya hands on Toshiba SCiB Batteries .. these suckers are in the Mitsubishi i-ev and the Nissan LEAF and what I will be using .. SIM-DRIVE in Japan used them both in the Elica and their current vehicle with a range of over 330ks


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hello again!! kind of liking the idea of the motors directly on the rear wheel,s.although if i put the biggest warp onto a diff that would be interesting??!! rear suspension doesnt have to be reinvented,just need to modify rear floor to fit motor.. any chance of a veyron shaped car in the future?? thank you for the info on the batteries... can you point me toward somewhere/someone about recharging time for batteries???
my idea will need to have batteries handling discharge/recharge every half hour to 45 mins


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hello again!! kind of liking the idea of the motors directly on the rear wheel,s.although if i put the biggest warp onto a diff that would be interesting??!! rear suspension doesnt have to be reinvented,just need to modify rear floor to fit motor.. any chance of a veyron shaped car in the future?? thank you for the info on the batteries... can you point me toward somewhere/someone about recharging time for batteries???
my idea will need to have batteries handling discharge/recharge every half hour to 45 mins


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

i have a 15 yr old daughter who is an EMO!! small groan. am wanting this ev idea of mine to be good enough to play at philip island,eastern creeek and bathurst tracks,s o having a car that only needs to stop to change tyres and drivers isa very tempting dream.. as i have mentioned before, being a boilermaker/welder any fabricating will not be that hard[battery boxes,mounting for the WarP motor]. also am getting good with the TIG welding process as a friend from work has asked me to help build him a chopper[sort of like OCC]


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

I am a Lamborghini man, it is the Sicilian blood in me, so chances of designing a vehicle along the lines of the Veyron has not entered my mind.

Charge and discharge every 30 to 45 minutes I do not think is possible and the life of the batteries would be short ... Information on the Batteries you might have a better chance ringing Toshiba in Australia and talking to them about it, as I only have information in Japanese.

As for Racing ... this would be a better idea










This is a Electric Race Car here in Japan ...


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hey Tats!! awesome looking race car.. your design???
my dream is mainly for the road with a couple of track days thrown in for giggles. i,m guessing the more amp hours each bank of batteries can hold the longer the second bank can hav for recharge?? not planning to travel at 180 all the time but would be nice to be able to touch that speed for 2/3 mins on race tracks,so mainly doing 100/110 on country roads is what i am wishing for. the wife loves the old type cars 1920 to 1960,s,things with big arsed guards over the wheels


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Nah not my race car, I not in to that at the moment, it is just one of the cars at the EV Club here in Japan. We also have EV Kart racing here.


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hey tats!! if the dark line is your design?? i am voting for the top image both rear ends look awesome


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Some good news and some bad news this morning (JST) ... 

Got a Email I have two more sponsors, but they are not interested in the "ORIE" and are only interested in the "Starion".

So I may have to drop the "ORIE" all together and put 100% in to the "Starion" and try and get one built for this years TMS.

I love the "ORIE" (Lexus 2054) and it has been my dream to build the car, but now after showing people the company's plan and the "Starion" being the company flagship, people like it over the "ORIE".

Heading up to Kawasaki today to the R&D company to see how things are going and will talk to the other 3 sponsors and see what they want to do.


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

DUDE!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!! looking in from the outside?? keep the money people happy with what they want and when it all is going well, slip in your own little baby and see what they say?? maybe use it as a test vehicle?? R&D that sort of thing. that way all the bugs are gone before things are put onto their cars.. just a thought.... again well done.. onward and upward.. and keep me posted


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

OK guys I like some feed back on the rear of the car.








5 ideas, 4 and 5 the rear shape of the car as also been changed, larger window.

also looking at having a spoiler system like in the Lamborghini









So feed back please ... Thank You


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hello again!! lights on #2 look nasty just sitting there...... how close to the original shape are you allowed to go??? the photo,s with the straight line dont do the car justice... sorry!! considering the parent vehicle,s shape something really close would be hot


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks gottdi, I have show others today and a lot agree number 5 looks the best.


steve dorries the law says you need to change a car 30%, but as this is a EV the smoother the lines are and the better the airflow over and around the vehicle is important. I do not want it looking like the lambo, just used the lambo as a base ...


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hey tatsushige!! 30% eh?? that seems quite reasonable!! looked at that link with the bmw..so it is possible to hook the motor onto the diff. SWEEEET!!!! will make relicensing here alot easier without touching the rear end.....goood info on the batteries as well. cheers again. your expert thoughts on gell batteries please. supposedly no fumes whilst operating??? and price seems quite good too.. how many types of batteries are there.??? i know about leavise me which dd, gel,lithium... can you direction, without costing a fortune as well please.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Mate when it comes to batteries it all depends on how much $$$ you have to spend ... A lot of the guys on here are using normal car batteries as they do not have the $$$ for anything better or because it is their first DIY. My first DIY was the Cheetah Mountain Bike, the batteries for that cost me about $AU3000 for 72volts as they are the Toshiba SCiB. If you got the money then I would look at Panasonic, Sharp or Toshiba .. Forget the Chinese made ones, IMHO anything Chinese made is just asking for trouble. Anything made in the UK is the same ... keep away from it.


Working on the chassis set up for batteries, inverters ect. Where the Engine/Tranny in the Lambo is will be the battery pack, think about 72kWh ~ 92kWh will fit in that area and which will give a range of about 350~400 kilometres, but has a price tag of about $40,000 to $50,000 .... Glad I have Toshiba as a sponsor will save me a lot of money on this prototype.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

Why does your morning tea break cluster have an oil temperature, oil pressure, a gas guage, gas pressure, check engine light, and boost gauge? I reread the beginning of the thread, not seeing any use for the gauges you display. If you are generating boost pressure, oil pressure, or fuel pressure, I'm confused. ..or was this just playing with designs and you left them in, perhaps?


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

MN Driver said:


> Why does your morning tea break cluster have an oil temperature, oil pressure, a gas guage, gas pressure, check engine light, and boost gauge? I reread the beginning of the thread, not seeing any use for the gauges you display. If you are generating boost pressure, oil pressure, or fuel pressure, I'm confused. ..or was this just playing with designs and you left them in, perhaps?




I am thinking of a dash cluster that looks like them .. but sent up for a EV ... of course all the displays for the ICE will be change to have displays for the Electrics of the EV ... but will look something like they do ....


----------



## steve dorries (Apr 18, 2012)

hey tatsushige!! just wondering ..... am i stuck with 72 volt motor,s to get the sort of high speed/cruising speeds???? admitantlly my vehicle will end up weighing between 1.5 and 2 tnnes, especially with two banks of batteries..
how did the meeting go in kawasaki with the second set of sponsor,s??? really good knowing your determination.....

cheers steve


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

steve dorries said:


> hey tatsushige!! just wondering ..... am i stuck with 72 volt motor,s to get the sort of high speed/cruising speeds???? admitantlly my vehicle will end up weighing between 1.5 and 2 tnnes, especially with two banks of batteries..
> how did the meeting go in kawasaki with the second set of sponsor,s??? really good knowing your determination.....
> 
> cheers steve



72 Volts ... Mate if these guys in the UK can use a motor from a milk float and have a faster 0-100 then a Bugatti Veyron, you should have no problems for the speeds you want, I would look at later on removing the steel bodypanels and have fibreglass or carbon fibre ones made to make the vehicle lighter. Eg, Bonnet, Boot, bumpers, front guards etc.



The meeting went well, they like the "STARION" better then the "ORIE" and happy to sponsor the building of the Starion ..... Told them once the Starion is in production I would still like to make the ORIE even if it is only a limited number of 15, they are fine with it.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

OK time for an update on the project.

Keeping the car as Eco Friendly as possible.

Looking at drive by wire.

The Toyota Estima has electric brakes so no need for brake lines and the likes that come with a normal braking system. I am looking at the same system. 

Here in Japan they also have steer by wire, I am looking in to the legal side of the system as currently no vehicles use the system. If the system can be used it would remove the need for a steering column, and all the other current items needed.

Moving on to the interior, I want a leather look in the vehicles but without the slaughter of animals to give it. So looking at AMARETTA manufactured by Kuraray Co., Ltd. of Japan as the answer to this problem.

http://www.kuraray.co.jp/en/products/fiber/clarino.html

Developed using advanced technologies, the AMARETTA brand of CLARION offers designers an entirely new perspective on creating comfortable, luxurious automobile interiors.



Benefits

True Leather-like touch
Luxurious feel
High stain-resistance
Superior durability
Reduced UV yellowing compared to real leather
Environmentally friendly
After a meeting of the sponsors and a few friends the Starion will be offered in the following colours

Candy Apple Green
Candy Apple Red
Candy Black Cherry
Candy Blue
Candy Orange
Candy White
and
Candy Yellow

Interior will be dark grey and the stitching on the interior will match the colour of the exterior.

Example 
Candy Yellow Exterior









Yellow Stitching on Grey Interior











Still thinking what colour the prototype will be in, maybe a Candy Blue or the above Candy Yellow, needs to be a colour to WOW the crowd and public.


Candy Blue





























As for the stalker copying my post and posting them on Yahoo UK boards after editing them with abuse. Knock yourself out you unemployed benefits cheat.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

I suck at anything computer related, but you get the idea.











At the moment the R&D company has hired another company to do a X-ray 3D model of the car to work out were all items are going to go. As there will be no room under the car for a battery pack, it looks like the bulk of the batteries will be behind the safety cell and some running along the channel between the driver and passenger. 
Inverters, AC charger and DCDC supply up the front of the vehicle along with heating and Aircon units, rear will be Batteries, twin motors, high voltage charger, electric braking system. 
Chassis is being designed also, looking at aluminum tubing for both front and rear chassis to keep the weight down as much as possible.
Rims look like they will be made from carbonfibre, but at the moment can not find someone that will help out making them. Looking at rims like on the concept car Estoque.


----------

